# +HPT followed by bleeding



## Eastern Bluebird (Nov 16, 2009)

My cycle is very regular at 28 days. Yesterday was day 30. I took an EPT HPT in the AM and got a +. The line was not dark but definitely there.

Later on in the AM, dh and I had sex. A couple hours later, I noticed faint bleeding







I read that this could just be mild spotting that can be normal in preg post-sex. (But, I've never had this with previous pregnancies).

By the end of the day, my bleeding was more. Always bright red. But, my vagina did not seem open in the way that it usually seems during my period. During the night, my bleeding continued. And today, it is more like a period.

Does anyone have insight about what happened to me? A +HPT means that I was pregnant, right? I would have felt fine if my HPT was negative - but having it be positive makes me so sad to have lost my baby.

Thanks


----------



## TonyaW (Dec 5, 2006)

This is what happened to me. A faint positive after your period should have started indicates low hcg and this was probably a chemical pregnancy which is a very early miscarriage. I am going through the same now.

I am really sorry!


----------



## Bri'sgirl (Apr 4, 2009)

I had bleeding for a week that started a few days after my last hpt. It is not always a bad sign.







My pregnancy went 39 weeks and I now have an almost 4 year old.


----------



## Eastern Bluebird (Nov 16, 2009)

Thanks to both of you







Sorry Tonya that this happened to you to









Do you think that low progesterone could be the cause?
I ask because I think I had a low progesterone issue when TTC #3. My bloodwork showed low progesterone. On the 1st cycle that I used natural progesterone cream beginning the day after ovulation, I conceived. It took us 6 mos to conceive him, but sadly (thinking back) I probably had an early miscarriage at least some of those TTC mos.

What could be the other causes of low hcg?

I would be okay with having a negative HPT test, but it is sad to have conceived and then lost a little one


----------



## TonyaW (Dec 5, 2006)

Well I don't really know, but I have been reading a lot about these issues for the past few days. Chemical pregnancies happen a lot and usually most women don't know, except for those who are really obsessive about POAS like me.

In my case, the low hcg probably happened because I implanted really late, I think about 12 days after ovulation. Then I went in to get my hcg and progesterone checked right after the BFP. Both were really low so I started progesterone suppositories. There really isn't any way to know if the low hormone levels were a result of an nonviable pregnancy or from issues with hormones. I know I had a luteal phase defect at one time which means I would have low progesterone. So, it could have been low progesterone.

In your case, again there is no way to know. If you had low progesterone in the past, then you still could. That could be the reason, or it could have been a nonviable pregnancy. It wouldn't hurt to find out if your progesterone is low. Most people seem to think it wouldn't hurt to take progesterone as a preventative. I somewhat agree with this, but I am a naturalist and think I should let my body do what it needs to do. So I am going to start taking Vitex which is an herbal adaptogen which will help regulate hormones. If my progesterone doesn't look good with my next cycle then I will also supplement with progesterone. Many people seem to think that progesterone cream is ok, but it stores up in your fat and can cause you to over dose unknowingly. I feel leery about that. Also my problem with taking progesterone is that it prolonged my miscarriage which is finally happening. I couldn't stop taking it because I didn't know what was going to happen. I had to have multiple blood tests to make sure I was going to miscarry before I could stop the progesterone. So that is why I think it is good to find out if you have low progesterone ahead of time.


----------

